# Is my input source too 'hot' for the Gizmo?



## imported_Greg (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi,

I recently bought a Gizmo / WAF-1 package. I have the Gizmo hooked up to a few sources but I noticed a bit of muddy distortion when I play some CDs through a Pioneer DV-563A. I'm thinking perhaps the Pioneer's output is too hot for the Gizmo. I have the 563A connected to the Gizmo through standard RCA cables from the 2-channel output.

According to the user manual, the output from the 563A is 200 mVrms (1kHz, -20 dB). I'm not very technically oriented so I'm not sure what that all means exactly.

If the 563A is too hot, would adding attenuators to the RCA jacks be an okay solution? I have pairs of 6 dB and 12 dB attenuators that I can add, if that would help (and not hurt.)

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

Greg,
The spec you posted for the Pioneer is actually 2Vrms @ 1KHz at full output.

Your -6dB attenuator should drop the level, if the input impedance of the Gizmo matches the impedance spec for the attenuator. If this is not enough, then go to the -12dB attenuator.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Greg, to take HAL's comments a bit further, let me provide you with some input:

T[FONT=&quot]he source volume control is independent of the Gizmo V1.0M and both can be adjusted. Bear in mind you potentially have several volume controls involved in your system – the Gizmo V1.0M, the source (CD Player, PC, etc.) and the subwoofer gain. If you are using a PC, you may also have a volume control embedded in iTunes or Windows Media Player. If you find you are overpowering your subwoofer amp, getting feedback/scratchy audio, distortion or some other unwanted audio problem, *the first place to look is at the aforementioned volume controls – it is likely one or more is set to max.* When setting up your Gizmo V1.0M system set the various volume controls in the midrange and adjust until you get the volume/effect you are looking for. Generally, setting Gizmo V1.0M volume around 25 and using the volume control of your source produces the best results.

[/FONT]Your post indicates this might be the problem.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Ray,
The source he is having problem with is a DVD player with no volume control. If I remember correctly 2 volts in too high for the Gizmo.


----------



## imported_Greg (Apr 7, 2010)

> The source he is having problem with is a DVD player with no volume control.


Yup. Just a line-out 2-channel connection - no variable volume control.
I tried the attenuators and that seemed to make a difference. Will test more as I can.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

dvenardos said:


> Ray,
> The source he is having problem with is a DVD player with no volume control. If I remember correctly 2 volts in too high for the Gizmo.


Yep. I was just making sure the simple/basic issue was covered.


----------



## imported_Greg (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm looking for other possible to solutions to my issue detailed in the original post above. Any ideas? (From searching, I realize I'm not the only person with this problem.)

When I use 12 dB attenuators (from Harrison Labs), the distortion goes away, but the music sounds veiled and less dynamic. If I remove the attenuators, the sound is better, but some CD's distort. I don't have a decent pair of 6 dBs attenuators to use and something tells me they'd still subtract from the dynamics of the input.

I realize that many people just hook up digital audio players or PCs to their Gizmo, but I have a large CD collection and don't plan on ripping them to the PC at this point. I have hooked up my PC to the Gizmo using the ****** Lyra wireless sound card and the sound is actually pretty good. If only I could hook up a reliable CD or DVD player that doesn't cause distortion, I'd be in heaven!

Are there any reliable CD/DVD/SACD players I can use that aren't as hot as my 563A? Or should I consider the Gizmo my failed experiment and start looking for a different amp?

I see past references to the Gizmo 1.1 fixing this issue but it appears that now the v1.1 is now abandonware (?).


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

There was some lengthy and transparent posting about the Gizmo in general a couple of months back. We announced that the Gizmo v1.1 would not be produced and cited the reasons.

I just wanted to clarify because of the connotation of "abandonware". :angel:


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Doesn't Craig have some Oppo players (I know he has the new Blue Ray player)? Does the Gizmo work with them without clipping? If so, an Oppo would be a good combo.


Greg said:


> Are there any reliable CD/DVD/SACD players I can use that aren't as hot as my 563A? Or should I consider the Gizmo my failed experiment and start looking for a different amp?


----------

